# daemonforums



## fernandel (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi!

http://daemonforums.org has been down for about two days. Does anyone know what the problem is?

Thank you.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 25, 2014)

I've noticed that too.  BTW another older forum (forums.bsdnexus.com) has had a "502 bad gateway (nginx)" for months already.


----------



## JWJones (Jan 25, 2014)

Apparently, there is a transfer of ownership in the works, and they're working on it: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions ... ost5104663.


----------



## hitest (Jan 27, 2014)

It is good to see that Daemonforums is on-line once again.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 3, 2014)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I've noticed that too.  BTW another older forum (forums.bsdnexus.com) has had a "502 bad gateway (nginx)" for months already.


That BSDnexus forum is back up, but read-only.  (Nine pages in the FreeBSD subsection, for example.)


----------



## hitest (Aug 4, 2014)

fernandel said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> http://daemonforums.org has been down for about two days. Does anyone know what the problem is?
> 
> Thank you.



Time to put this thread to bed.  I can assure you that daemonforums.org is alive and well.  Time to move on.


----------

